# Is there such thing as too many snails?



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I know snails produce waste so there must be a bio-load. But how much? I have a 14g with some molly fry in there. I had snails in my 20g so I figure instead of killing them I would just put them in my temporary 14g fry tank. So after putting a few in there and a few weeks later I now have about 200 snails. I really don't mind the snails taking over because the tank is setup for my fry to grow and then I would maybe get rid of them. But for the time being are they putting too much stress on the water and fry in there? I have a filter going and do weekly water changes. The fry seem to be doing great and growing quickly. So I can't tell if there is anything about to go crazy with so many snails in there. 

Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch the water quality. When you can't keep any one of nitrate, nitrite, or ammonia down with the maintenance (cleaning and water changes) you are willing to do, then a tank is overstocked and you should reduce the 'bio-load' by taking something out, and/or add a filter. Non-test indications are bad smells, algae going nuts, dead or dying fish or snails, cloudy water, pH falling, red gills, gasping at the surface, etc.

Snails can overstock a tank because they multiple like crazy when there is any excess food. A snail-burst is usually an indication of overfeeding, but they don't go away when you get the feeding under control. 

There are always people looking for snails to feed puffers, you can leave a slice of zucchini in the tank overnight and pull it in morning covered in snails. Mail the snails. You'll end up overstocked eventually when your fry grow up or you add more fry.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I have two female molly and no males in the 20g I got from the LFS and they came pregnant. So once they are done that's it for fry. I realize I may have another couple months or so of possible fry. I'm going to give the fry away to either other fish peeps or the LFS so keeping them is not my concern. I just wanted to know can the snails hurt the fry through bad water quality and such? I guess they can. But so far since I have a filter and also do water changes it seems like it's mostly under control. The water is crystal clear. The fry seem real happy and active, no gasping. I may be guilty of over feeding the fry because I wanted to make sure they are getting enough good to grow big and healthy. They are at that point where they are healthy and about 3 weeks old now so I think I will let off on the over feeding. 

Thanks emmc7.


Anyone want snails or molly fry in SoCal? Free ;-)


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Snails are cool people.
Did you know you can "train" snails? Every morning, smash all the snails on the front pane of the aquarium. Do this every morning, right when you turn on the lights. After a few days, all the snails left will avoid the front pane of the aquarium.
I don't advocate just killing all snails for the sport of it, but if you have too many, they are a wonderful food for the fish, baby mollies included. Just leave the smashed snails where they are and the fish will pick at it and eat it.
AN over population of snails does indeed indicate excessive feeding, but understandable when growing out fry. Just know that unless there's great competition for food, you don't need to over feed in this situation (where the babies are in a tank full of larger fish, yes, then it keeps the predators full and not so apt to hunt down the babies.) Also, mollies are notorious for picking at algae and plants and will get some food that way. Over feeding is the biggest mistake beginners make, because you're really fouling the water when you do. Snails can HELP but probably won't do the best job of getting everything, that is to say, all of the excessive food.
As far as adding a significant bio load, yes, perhaps they do in such a small tank with so many, but unless you start having problems - fish dying off, getting sick, etc, you should be fine so long as you maintain regular filter changes and stay on top of water changes and your 4 basic parameters - pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.
Btw, my avocado puffer, Mulva, LOVES THEM SNAILS!!!! Wish I were closer, I'd take all of them you wanted to get rid of. (FINALLY figured out how to upload a photo of her!)
Good luck to you!


----------

